# BSNL Launches Unlimited 3G Mobile Data Plan for Rs. 1,099



## saswat23 (Aug 26, 2016)

> To counter competitors, state-run BSNL on Wednesday announced a national unlimited 3G mobile data plan for Rs. 1,099 and doubled the data usage limit in some existing plans.
> 
> "Due to improvement in network, BSNL has been gaining customers. We are now first in the industry to offer unlimited 3G plan for Rs. 1,099 without reduction in speed. This will rejoice our customers and help them experience improved BSNL networks," BSNL Chairman and Managing Director Anupam Shrivastava said.
> 
> ...



Sources:
BSNL Launches Unlimited 3G Mobile Data Plan for Rs. 1,099 | NDTV Gadgets360.com

BSNL Unlimited 3G Plan without Speed Restriction | Launche

BSNL gives unlimited 3G plan for Rs 1,099, doubles data limit for existing plans - Times of Indi


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally someone shared it here.. I already tested BSNL 3G in my area.. getting average of 2mbps all the time (peaking 3 mbps ) .. 

RJIO is not even officially launched and we are already seeing the true unlimited broadband internet becoming affordable.. yay! Hopefully we will see lots more things soon.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2016)

If speeds are consistent, then this one would be really a very affordable option. And BSNL has much better network than most other providers so providing consistent speeds shouldn't be an issue. 
Lets see what competitors have to offer to tackle this truly unlimited 3G offer.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 28, 2016)

Now we may see some tight competition! 
And finally BSNL doing some good stuff !


----------



## dissel (Aug 29, 2016)

No a single BSNL official page shows his plan yet - I'm searching since the day I hard. Once I see I'll recharge...don't what to waste 1099 for 9 GB data only.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 29, 2016)

dissel said:


> No a single BSNL official page shows his plan yet - I'm searching since the day I hard. Once I see I'll recharge...don't what to waste 1099 for 9 GB data only.


Saw an ad on local news  paper


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 29, 2016)

Now the speeds become more horrible


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Now the speeds become more horrible



Have you tested it or its your assumption ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 29, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Have you tested it or its your assumption ?



Yes speeds hovering at 10-50 KBps


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Yes speeds hovering at 10-50 KBps



Here still around 2-3 mbps . I guess bsnl is not very popular here among data subscriber because of their poor reputation.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 29, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Yes speeds hovering at 10-50 KBps


Where do you live ?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Where do you live ?



Agra /  Uttar Pradesh


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 29, 2016)

If speeds are below 2-3Mbps on an average, then its of no use.


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't know what is issue in giving extra validity like 30 days instead of 10 days. All other start giving 28 day validity instead of 30 and next year maybe they will start counting 24 days as a 1 month.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 1, 2016)

Lately I was also thinking about it and I guess its more like you have 4 weeks validity


----------



## mitraark (Nov 2, 2016)

Used a friends BSNL SIM with a dongle on my PC and got decent speeds of 3-5 mbps ( Kolkata, Dum Dum Area ) with some ( tolerable ) drops in speed. 720p Youtube no buffering ( well there were a few occasions, 4-5 times for a copuple of seconds in an hour, again, I can live with that ) 

I'm going to get a BSNL SIM, they say the 1099 Unlimited 3G  costs around Rs 960 with Full Talktime Recharge and USSD Offers. I live far from the city and travel often, so the money spent on my Broadband is being wasted ( Rs 1027 ;1 mbps ), this is supposed to replace that. What remains to be seen is how BSNL network coverage is in my area,  and in trains ( Kolkata-Dhanbad line )


----------



## dissel (Nov 2, 2016)

^^^ I used it too for a month (before getting Jio SIM) and speed is 2-3 mbps constant in Huawei E8231 dongle unless there is some festival or something around....I Think they able to provide the speed because there are not many user around to use BSNL's bandwidth.

Though Bsnl 3G coverage in my Area is poor and hence need to set it up at Rooftop to Get Full 3G Bar.


----------



## sampada (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, I have seen this offers, And Also I use internet data with the 2mbps speed in my mobile. So thanks to BSNL.

- - - Updated - - -

This thread is very useful to all Mobile and Intenet User.


----------

